# Gaming-PC konfig.



## iriszange (4. Mai 2019)

Hallo,
möchte einen, vor allem leisen, PC konfigurieren. Bin aber sehr unsicher und unerfahren diesbezüglich. Würden die hier aufgeführten Komponenten passen, ist vielleicht etwas ungeeignet oder fehlt noch etwas wesentliches? Für Vorschläge und guten Rat wäre ich sehr dankbar.




*Gehäuse*
be quiet! - Pure Base 600 schwarz | schallgedämmt


*CPU (Prozessor)*
Intel Core i7-8700K, *6x 3.7GHz*, 12MB Cache | UHD 630 


*Mainboard*
ASUS ROG Strix Z390-F Gaming | *Intel Z390*


*Grafikkarte*
NVIDIA GeForce RTX 2060 6GB | *Asus Strix OC*


*Arbeitsspeicher*
32GB DDR4-2666 Corsair Vengeance LPX | *2x 16GB*


*SSD*
1TB Samsung 860 EVO | bis zu 550 MB/s lesen


*Optisches Laufwerk*
DVD-Brenner 24x


*Netzteil*
650W - be quiet! Straight Power 11 | Vollmodular 


*Soundkarte*
HD-Audio Onboard


*LAN / Wireless LAN*
10Gbit/s LAN Netzwerkkarte - ASUS XG-C100C | PCIe


*CPU-Kühler*
be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 4 | 135mm+120mm PWM-Lüfter


----------



## Batze (4. Mai 2019)

Wie hoch ist Dein End Budget?
Denn ohne Preisliche Vorgabe könne wir dir hier alles mögliche Vorschlagen.


----------



## iriszange (5. Mai 2019)

Anfangs lag ich bei ca. 1.000 €. Aber man kommt sehr schnell von seinem Ziel ab.  So zwischen 1.500 € und 1.800 € wollte ich nun letztlich ankommen.


----------



## Batze (5. Mai 2019)

Also doch eher in den (mittleren) High End Bereich rein. Okey.
Was ich da im schnellen Überblick so sehe, ohne jetzt speziell nachzuschauen wegen Preise und Kleinigkeiten. Nur mal schnell zur Anregung.
32 Gb Ram sind auch in Zukunft unnötig, außer du machst Video Bearbeitung. 16 GB reichen vollauf.
Die Graka ist schlecht gewählt. Bei dem Budged sollte es eine mit 8GB Ram sein. Darunter bitte nichts mehr kaufen.
DVD Laufwerk ist heutzutage so gut wie unnötig. Kostet nicht viel, aber das Geld kannst du woanders reinstecken. z.B. in eine vernünftige Soundkarte. Die meisten Onboard Teile sind immer noch schlecht, gerade wenn du mit einem gutem Kopfhörer hörst. das hörst du wirklich raus.
Vergiss nicht, 1 TB ist sehr schnell voll, da solltest noch was nehmen wo du Massen speichern kannst. Mindest eine normale 4-6 TB Platte sollte da noch zukommen. Du wirst dich wundern wie schnell die Dinger in der heutigen zeit voll werden.
CPU mag ich jetzt nicht so viel sagen, ich finde gerade im Moment die AMD Teile sehr viel besser. Günstiger und doch ausreichend für ein Top System. Es gibt immo kein Game das die AMD CPUs an die Grenzen bringt, sowohl die 5er als auch die 7er. Und falls du noch etwas Zeit hast, warte auf die kommende 3000 Serie. Die werden dann mit Intel Preis/Leistungs mäßig vollkommen den Boden aufwischen. 
Gehäuse/Netzteil/Kühler kann man so stehen lassen und ist eine gute Wahl. Da sollte man auch nicht unbedingt das billigste nehmen. Wobei 650 Watt bei einem Top Netzteil ist fast schon zu viel des guten. Aber kann man so stehen lassen.
Ansonsten, warte bis @Herbboy kommt, der macht immer ganz gute Komplett Pakete die meist auch sinnvoll sind. Daran kannst du dich dann ganz gut Orientieren und fein ranarbeiten.


----------



## iriszange (5. Mai 2019)

Vielen Dank für die wirklich sehr informative Antwort. 
Werde also 16 GB Ram statt 32 GB nehmen. Meine Frage dazu wäre, muss evtl. der Ram passend zum Mainboard sein? 
Weiterhin wäre ich Dir sehr dankbar, wenn Du mir eine gute Grafikkarte empfehlen könntest. Persönlich habe ich versucht mich zu informieren und bin zu dem Schluss gekommen, dass eine GeForce von NVIDIA eine gute Wahl wäre.
Bei der Wahl der Festplatte bin ich auch noch sehr unsicher. Mir ist vor allem wichtig, dass diese super leise ist und natürlich auch schnell. Die Größe werde ich dann, trotz des Preises, anpassen. Wäre es denn eigentlich besser eine einzige Festplatte zu wählen oder mehrere?
Danke auch für den Tipp eine vernünftige Soundkarte zu wählen, daran habe ich bis dato überhaupt noch nicht gedacht. Dafür werde ich das DVD-Laufwerk weglassen.
...wie lange denkst Du, würde ich auf die neue AMD-3000 Serie warten müssen? Eigentlich wollte ich ja schnellstmöglich kaufen. Wenn jedoch ein gravierender Preisunterschied bei ähnlicher Leistung zu erwarten ist, dann würde ich vielleicht eine zeitliche Verzögerung hinnehmen. 
Insgesamt ist mir sehr wichtig, dass alles miteinander harmoniert, die Leistung stimmt und vor allem der PC sehr, sehr leise ist. 
Beim Netzteil habe ich so überhaupt keine Ahnung. Dort habe ich 650 Watt gewählt, da ich gelesen habe, man sollte lieber etwas mehr Watt als zu wenig einbauen.
Ein weiteres wirklich großes Problem ist, dass ich keine LAN Verbindung nutzen kann. Bin auf W-LAN angewiesen und benötige darum eine hervorragende Netzwerkkarte.
Aber wie schon gesagt, es ist sehr schwer in einem gesetzten Budget zu bleiben, da man als Laie einfach von einer Info zur nächsten geleitet wird und immer mehr Nachteile bei "billigen" Teilen vermeiden möchte.


----------



## Loosa (5. Mai 2019)

Heya! 

16 GB halte ich auch für dicke ausreichend. Soundkarte aber für herausgeworfenes Geld. Klar, früher war ein Soundblaster muss. Aber heute? Hmm. Speziell mit einem guten Motherboard, wie in deiner Konfi, finde ich das unnütz.
SSD würde ich persönlich etwas kleiner wählen und dafür noch eine normale Festplatte dazupacken. SSD nur für das System und ein paar Grundprogramme, Festplatte für die Spiele. System und Spiele getrennt zu halten ist überhaupt empfehlenswert, egal auf welcher Art Platte.
Wegen Lautstärke hast du ja ein gutes Gehäuse gewählt (habe dasselbe ). Wobei das Pure Base eins größer ein bisschen schicker durchdacht ist (hab ich in Arbeit; bissi größer aber auch bissi besser). Lautstärke von Festplatte fällt da wirklich nicht in's Gewicht.

Die 650 Watt scheinen mir zu hoch, aber da hat Herbboy mehr Ahnung. Egal wie gut der Leistungsgrad ist, gilt er nur unter Last. Wenn du 650 reinbaust aber nichtmal 500 brauchst verpulvert das ne Menge Kohle. Wichtig ist ein _gutes_ Netzteil. Bei Billigherstellern wird das oft zu optimistisch ausgezeichnet. "be quiet" ist dagegen schon solide.


----------



## iriszange (5. Mai 2019)

Wie viel Watt sollte denn ein passendes Netzteil bei mir haben?  Würden denn 500 Watt ausreichen?

Also sollte ich eine SSD wählen und zusätzlich eine HDD??? Dann könnte ich ja Die "1TB Samsung 860 EVO" beibehalten oder soagr auf eine 500 GB gehen und eine große HDD dazuwählen. Dies schaut finanziell natürlich dann schon wieder viel besser aus.

Als Gehäuse käme dann das "Silent Base 801" in Frage.


----------



## Gareas (5. Mai 2019)

Also zur SSD, ich nutze sogar nur eine 256GB, da ist dann natürlich nur das System drauf und Programme die ich häufig nutze. Das würde dir noch mal Geld sparen was du woanders investieren kannst.


----------



## Spiritogre (5. Mai 2019)

Loosa schrieb:


> Soundkarte aber für herausgeworfenes Geld. Klar, früher war ein Soundblaster muss. Aber heute?



Es kommt wirklich auf die verwendeten Lautsprecher bzw. Kopfhörer an. Alles was Sound ausgibt im Bereich bis 50 Euro -> Onboard Sound völlig ausreichend. Von 50 bis ca. 100 Euro, Grenzfall, onboard kann reichen allerdings erzielt man mit Soundkarte schon besseren klang, Über 100 Euro Boxen oder Kopfhörer -> auf jeden Fall extra Soundkarte, der Klangunterschied ist teils enorm.


----------



## Batze (5. Mai 2019)

Loosa schrieb:


> SSD würde ich persönlich etwas kleiner wählen und dafür noch eine normale Festplatte dazupacken. SSD nur für das System und ein paar Grundprogramme, Festplatte für die Spiele. System und Spiele getrennt zu halten ist überhaupt empfehlenswert, egal auf welcher Art Platte.


Im Prinzip hast du da natürlich recht. Allerdings gibt es jetzt schon Spiele die enorm von einer SSD Profitieren, gerade bei den Ladezeiten gibt es ein wahnsinnigen Schub. Spiel mal z.B. Forza Motorsport 7 auf einer SSD und dann auf einer normal Platte, die Ladezeiten mitten im Game bei Auswahl des nächsten Rennens sind Enorm vom Unterschied her. The Division 2 genau das gleiche oder in WoW ist es auch ganz krass. Bei den meisten Spielen reicht natürlich eine normale Platte aber es gibt da eben so einige Spielkanditaten die würde ich nicht mehr auf eine normale packen.


----------



## Spiritogre (5. Mai 2019)

Ich habe eine 500GB SSD und die ist jetzt leider inzwischen auch rappelvoll.
Normalerweise habe ich eine 1TB Partition für Games, als die voll war habe ich begonnen Spiele auch auf die SSD zu installieren. 
Es ist teils enorm, wieviel angenehmer das ist. Allerdings eben komischerweise auch nicht bei jedem Spiel, einige Kandidaten sind mir untergekommen, die brauchen scheinbar ewig um intern im Speicher ihre Daten zu entpacken, da macht es keinen Unterschied mehr ob SSD oder HDD. 
Grundsätzlich würde ich heute aber bei allen installierten Programmen und vielen Daten eine SSD vorziehen. Wo es nicht dramatisch ist sind Videos und ähnliche Sachen, da reicht selbst die langsamste Festplatte am Ende für.


----------



## Batze (5. Mai 2019)

iriszange schrieb:


> Wie viel Watt sollte denn ein passendes Netzteil bei mir haben?  Würden denn 500 Watt ausreichen?
> 
> Also sollte ich eine SSD wählen und zusätzlich eine HDD??? Dann könnte ich ja Die "1TB Samsung 860 EVO" beibehalten oder soagr auf eine 500 GB gehen und eine große HDD dazuwählen. Dies schaut finanziell natürlich dann schon wieder viel besser aus.
> 
> Als Gehäuse käme dann das "Silent Base 801" in Frage.



Kannst du so machen. 
Beim Gehäuse würde ich auch nicht von abrücken. Die bequiet teile sind echt super und durchdacht und man muss ja nicht an jeder Ecke sparen. Und ziemlich gut sehen die Dinger auch noch aus.
Netztteil würde ein 500-550 Watt vollauf reichen. bequiet pure Power 11 würde ich da nehmen. 65-70€. Gibt es mit oder ohne Kabelmanagment.
Bei der SSD muss es nicht undbedingt Samsung sein, eine Crusial biete das gleiche bei ca. 20% weniger kosten. Habe mich da mal mit meinem Händler unterhalten, der größte Unterschied ist das du eben den Namen Samsung mit bezahlst.


----------



## iriszange (5. Mai 2019)

Okay, vielen Dank für die wirklich guten Infos und Ratschläge. Das hilft mir wirklich sehr.


----------



## Herbboy (6. Mai 2019)

Nur kurz:

RAM 16GB reichen dicke, du kannst aber, wenn Du eh so viel ausgibst, auch 32GB nehmen. "Brauchen" wird man das aber nur auf lange Sicht UND wenn man zB auch nebenbei Live-Streaming macht.

CPU + Mainboard: AMD hat das bessere Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnis, bieten für weniger Geld meist mehr Kerne/Threads, dafür sind die Intel-CPUs in Games aktuell stärker. Wenn du nicht übertakten willst, reicht ein Mainboard für 60-100€ mehr als dicke aus. Ansonsten eher 120-150€. Nur wenn man ein echter "Übertaktungsfreak" ist, kann man noch mehr ausgeben. 

Kühler: mit starkem OC nimmt man einen für ca 50-60€, bei "normalem" OC 40-50€, ansonsten 25-40€ - das wäre dann auch schon sehr leise. Der Dark Rock Pro 4 ist schon eher am oberen Ende, keine Ahnung, ob du den wirklich brauchst.

Gehäuse: ab 40€ gibt es schon sehr gute und durchdachte Gehäuse, oft sogar mit 1-2 leisen Lüftern dabei, Wichtig ist, dass ein hoher Kühler auch reinpasst und für die Grafikkarte auch genug Platz da ist. All das geht aber wie gesagt schon ab ca 40€, da muss man nicht 80€ und mehr investieren. Natürlich sind die teureren Modelle auch etwas edler, aber die Zeiten, als Gehäuse für 40-50€ laut und klapprig waren und eine miese Lüftung hatten sind lange vorbei. 

Grafikkarte: hängt an sich nur vom Budget ab. Ausreichen, wenn du nicht direkt auf 4K als Auflösung aus bist, würde derzeit eine GTX 1070 / 1660 Ti oder RTX 2060, und je mehr Du ausgibst, desto länger "hält" die Karte. Mit einer modernen CPU wie einem i7-8700K oder Ryzen 5 2600X oder 7 2700X wirst du aber viele Jahre auskommen und kannst dann einfach 2-3 mal eine neue Grafikkarte für um die 250-350€ kaufen, falls du bei den jeweils neuen Games wieder "hohe "Details spielen willst. 

Netzteil: grad bei einem "guten" Be Quiet reichen 500W völlig aus. Die 500W-Modelle ab 60€ leisten bei Bedarf auch mehr als 600W für kurze Zeit, aber selbst ein übertakteter PC mit einer High-End-Grafikkarte wird bei Leistungsspitzen nicht mehr als 400W ziehen.

SSD: die Frage ist, wie wichtig Dir Ladezeiten bei Games sind und ob "alle" Games da drauf "müssen". 480-512 GB reichen für einige "Lieblingsgames" aus, aber du kannst auch direkt zum Start eine größere SSD nehmen. Bei SSDs sind viele M.2-Modelle mit PCIe-Anbindung deutlich schneller, was die MB/s angeht - da es aber beim Spielaladen nicht um puren Datenscheffeln geht, sondern auch viel gemacht wird, was gar nicht mit den "MB pro Sekunde" zu tun hat, ist eine schnelle M.2-SSD in vielen Fällen kein Vorteil zu einer normalen SATA-SSDs. Der wichtige Vorteil einer SSD im Vergleich zu einer Festplette ist vor allem die nicht vorhandene Zugriffszeit, so dass du in vielen Fällen die gleichen Ladezeiten hast, egal ob die SSD nun "nur" 580 MB/s oder 2500 MB/s schafft, bzw. die schnellere und eben auch teurere SSD lädt zwar schneller, aber nicht so viel schneller als dass es den Aufpreis wert wäre. Bei genügend Budget kann man freilich so oder so eine schnelle M.2 wählen (mindestens 2000 MB/s lesen und schreiben, dabei auf das Datenblatt achten, denn nicht jede M.2 ist automatisch auch so schnell! ). Hilfreich ist eine SSD vor allem bei Game, die oft neu laden, zB ein Level oder einen Kampf usw. - aber da muss man auch im Einzelfall schauen, welchen Vorteil man per SSD hat.

Für Games, die NICHT auch beim Spielen oft Level laden, kannst du aber auch bedenkenlos eine Festplatte nehmen. Es kann zwar sein, dass man dann zB 2 Minuten Ladezeit bis zum Start hat statt per SSD nur eine Minute, aber ganz ehrlich: wenn ich vorhabe, ne halbe Stunde oder mehr zu spielen, dann wäre es irrwitzig so zu tun, als wären diese 60 Sekunden wirklich relevant.


----------



## iriszange (6. Mai 2019)

Hallo Herbboy,

vielen Dank für die wirklich guten Infos. Ich weiß Deine Ratschläge sehr zu schätzen. Gerade weil ich von Einem zum Anderen gekommen bin und mein zuerst gesetztes Budget immer weiter nach oben angepasst werden musste. So eine Konfiguration artet schnell mal zu einer wissenschaftlichen Herkulesaufgabe aus.  
Es ist auch nicht so einfach herauszufinden, welche Komponenten zueinander passen und welche nicht zusammen passen. 
Am liebsten würde ich einen Kompletten PC erwerben. Diese kommen mir aber immer überteuert vor.
Ich werde weiter basteln und hoffe, dass ich bald einen erschwinglichen und dennoch gute spielbaren PC konfiguriert habe.


----------



## Herbboy (6. Mai 2019)

Es gibt auch ein paar Fertig-PCs, die bei Preis-Leistung wirklich sehr fair sind. 

Wichtig wäre halt auch die Frage, ob du übertakten willst oder nicht. Das macht schnell 100€ Unterschied aus.


----------



## Loosa (6. Mai 2019)

iriszange schrieb:


> Es ist auch nicht so einfach herauszufinden, welche Komponenten zueinander passen und welche nicht zusammen passen.
> Am liebsten würde ich einen Kompletten PC erwerben. Diese kommen mir aber immer überteuert vor.
> Ich werde weiter basteln und hoffe, dass ich bald einen erschwinglichen und dennoch gute spielbaren PC konfiguriert habe.



Alternate ist preislich eher auf der teuren Seite. Aber _was_ sie haben ist ein guter PC-Konfigurator. Da bekommt man dann auch direkt gesagt, wenn Teile nicht zusammenpassen. Oder Alternativen vorgeschlagen.
Selbst wenn du woanders kaufst würde ich dein Konfiguration da also auf jeden Fall mal durchjagen. 

Selber bauen ist, so wie die Gehäuse, mittlerweile sehr anständig geworden. Mit ein bisschen Vorsicht _kann_ man die Bauteile eigentlich gar nicht mehr falsch zusammensetzen. Jeder Stecker passt nur da wo er hin soll. Ok, vielleicht bis auf die LED-Anzeigen und Lüfterstecker auf's Motherboard. Anleitung wirklich lesen und ein paar YT-Clips schauen sollte eigentlich reichen.
Aber die meisten Online-Shops (Alternate, mindfactory, ...) bieten gegen einen Obolus auch den Zusammenbau mit an. So €80 rum? Und aus rechtlichen Gründen muss man es dann wohl inklusive Betriebssystem bestellen. Wenn du dir also unsicher bist, und bevor was kaputt geht... auch keine Schande.

Viel Glück mit der weiteren Suche. Und danach natürlich auch viel Spaß.


----------



## Loosa (6. Mai 2019)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Wichtig wäre halt auch die Frage, ob du übertakten willst oder nicht. Das macht schnell 100€ Unterschied aus.



Übertakten klingt erstmal cool. Leet! Und die Komponenten in meinem aktuellen PC _wären_ darauf ausgelegt. Das BIOS hilft sogar dabei (Asus RoG). Ich glaube bei mir waren fast +40% drin bis es instabil wurde. Wohl gegen +20% ohne feuchte Hände. IMO ist das aber reichlich überbewertet. Die paar Prozent merkt man nach zwei Tagen schon fast nicht mehr. Und dafür mehr Strom, mehr Lärm, potentiell kürzere Lebensdauer, ...?

Lieber die paar Euro sparen und ein oder zwei Jahre früher die Grafikkarte austauschen. 

/edit: von wegen CPU-Kühler... ich liebe meinen Alpenföhn Brocken. Allein schon der Name. Oder das knappe Kilo Heavy Metal. 
(aber @OP: das Dark Rock ist schon auch enorm schick)


----------



## iriszange (7. Mai 2019)

Selber bauen ist für mich wohl eher nicht zu empfehlen. Um auf Nr.-sicher zu gehen, werde ich wohl einen PC bauen lassen. Was gibt es denn noch für alternativen um einen PC zu konfigurieren und bauen zu lassen? Also außer Alternate oder mindfactory?


----------



## Batze (7. Mai 2019)

iriszange schrieb:


> Selber bauen ist für mich wohl eher nicht zu empfehlen. Um auf Nr.-sicher zu gehen, werde ich wohl einen PC bauen lassen. Was gibt es denn noch für alternativen um einen PC zu konfigurieren und bauen zu lassen? Also außer Alternate oder mindfactory?



Eventuell beim örtlichem Händler mal Infos einholen. Das geht natürlich nur wenn du sowas in deiner Nähe hast. Ansonsten wenn du es nicht selber machen willst/kannst bleibt dir nur ein Kumpel der Ahnung von der Materie hat. Konfiguration/Zusammenstellung können wir ja hier machen, das ist das kleinste Problem.


----------



## iriszange (7. Mai 2019)

Also einen "örtlichen Händler" habe ich nicht wirklich in der Nähe. Und der Nächste wäre ein Expert, zu dem möchte ich nur ungern gehen. Auch sind dort die Preise gefühlt sehr gewaschen.
Ich schau mir mal ein paar Videos an und vielleicht baue ich dann doch selbst. Es ist ja wirklich ne menge Kapital was man sich da sparen kann.


----------

